
Affordable housing can cost $1M per apartment in California - gok
https://www.latimes.com/homeless-housing/story/2020-04-09/california-low-income-housing-expensive-apartment-coronavirus
======
pasttense01
This is crazy. Give them some money so they can move to a cheaper part of the
country.

